# Thankyou MassCops



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I just wanted to thank masscops.com and all of the members whom I've had such great interactions with. Through networking and following up on job-postings here on this site, I was able to land a position with a campus police department. It wouldn't have been able to happen without this website, and its members.

Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations Ryan, good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to the team Ryan. PM me where you are working if it's in the Central Mass Area. Good luck!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations buddy.. I wish you much success in your new career. :thumbup:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Uxbridge DC will never be the same. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

looks like you won't be going behind the wall, Congrats on the job!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

congatulations, stay safe and keep us in the loop 
charlie


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrats Ryan!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome job Ryan! Glad that this website has helped, even if only a little bit! Good luck in your new career!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Stay safe....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Stay Safe


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go Guy!
Remember if you ever need advice, just let Kilvinsky and I know, we're campus police demi-gods!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Remember, community policing.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good luck in you new endeavors


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tuna said:


> Uxbridge DC will never be the same. Good luck and stay safe.


Its only PT good buddy, I'll still be there.....


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats!!:t:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations, and don't fuck it up.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

midnights , weekends, holidays.................just kidding 

congratulazioni !


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Stay Safe


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

To echo everyone's sentiments, congratulations and stay safe. 

And as Delta alluded to, keep the job you worked so hard to earn; don't fuck up.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats and good luck I hope it works out for you!


----------

